# This is RIDICULOUS



## Tracy Sade (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm Tracy, I met my husband Nate when I was about 26. To not be tacky, let's just saw we had fun that one night. He went his way, and I went mine. Fast forward to about so years later and I was living at some apartments. The only "friend" I had in the complex was a lady (loose interpretation) I'll call MrsBoo. So she had a date one night and she asked me to give her my one over approval. Instantly I recognized him from my former encounter. We dated, had kids, and married. I was an alcoholic and we both had previous substance issues, but we were going forward. One day ( there is a MAJOR) time gap, but stick with me. He started doing demolition when we moved to North Carolina. At work he fell and became paralyzed. Now, I've hurt him before the paralysis in a almost unforgivable manner. But I love him more than anything, he graciously said he forgave me. At work he fell and became paralyzed from he neck down. My funny, strong, Kai back husband turned into a stranger


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

So sorry for your husband. What is the long term prognosis? Will be recover?

EXO's Kai fell at one of his performances. Why this reference?

What did you do to hurt him...cheat on him with another man?

Do you think he fell at work because he was so upset and was not careful?

Being paralyzed from the neck down will turn anyone into an emotional wreck. Initially, they become bitter and angry. Then withdrawn and suicidal.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea, it's to be expected that he's not a very happy guy now.

Now long has it been since he got injured?


----------

